# Cincinnati, Ohio.



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over-the-Rhine, sometimes shortened to OTR, is a neighborhood in Cincinnati, Ohio. It is believed to be the largest, most intact urban historic district in the United States. Over-the-Rhine was added to the National Register of Historic Places in 1983 with 943 contributing buildings. It contains the largest collection of Italianate architecture in the United States, and is an example of an intact 19th century urban neighborhood. Its architectural significance has been compared to the French Quarter in New Orleans, the historic districts of Savannah, Georgia and Charleston, South Carolina, and Greenwich Village in New York City. Besides being a historic district, the neighborhood has an arts community that is unparalleled within Cincinnati.

Built in the nineteenth century during a period of extensive German immigration, by the end of the twentieth century Over-the-Rhine had become notorious in Cincinnati as a poor, crime-ridden black ghetto. In 2001 Reason Magazine dubbed it "ground zero in inner-city decline." Since the late 1970s, advocates for historic preservation and low-income housing have struggled over how to preserve the neighborhood without causing mass displacement of the poor. In the 1980s social activists gained federal subsidies to create thousands of low-income housing units in the neighborhood. In the late 1990s a section of Main Street was redeveloped into a premier nightlife destination, but continuing social problems fed race riots in 2001 and escalating violent crime, which drove visitors away. In 2006, the National Trust for Historic Preservation listed Over-the-Rhine as one of America's Most Endangered Places due to "rampant crime, reluctance of investors to commit to renewal and renovation, and an increasing pattern of demolition as authorities seek to address public safety concerns."

The high concentration of low-income housing in Over-the-Rhine exacerbated disinvestment, poverty, and high crime. Nearly two of every three homes are vacant or used by squatters. The bankruptcy of the largest low-income housing landlord enabled the city to encourage a new style of mixed-income development. In 2008 a local news agency reported a "revival in Over-the-Rhine" due to reinvestment, as well as crime reduction in all categories. Today young urban professionals are moving into high-end condos along Vine Street. Hundreds of millions of dollars have been invested in renovating historic buildings, as well as constructing new buildings over empty lots. The rapid pace of development has reignited a decades-old debate over the gentrification of Over-the-Rhine. Low-income and homeless advocates complain that the development is meant to push them out of the neighborhood. The redeveloped areas enjoy low crime, but the undeveloped areas of poverty still battle higher crime—largely in the form of illegal drug trade, violence, and prostitution.

Over-the-Rhine has been called Cincinnati's most dangerous neighborhood, and, according to one controversial study, the most dangerous neighborhood in the United States. The neighborhood has a polarizing effect on locals, who are either highly enthusiastic about the redevelopment or believe the area and its residents are beyond repair. Since 2004 hundreds of millions of dollars have been invested in revitalization projects, and since 2006, the number of crimes has decreased each year. Over-the-Rhine is bordered by the neighborhoods of Downtown, CUF, Mount Auburn, Pendleton, and the West End.

Etymology

The neighborhood's distinctive name comes from its builders and early residents, German immigrants of the mid-19th century. Many walked to work across bridges over the Miami and Erie Canal, which separated the area from downtown Cincinnati. The canal was nicknamed "the Rhine" in reference to the Rhine River in Germany, and the newly settled area north of the canal as "Over the Rhine."

History

German neighborhood

An early reference to the canal as "the Rhine" appears in the 1853 book White, Red, Black, in which traveler Ferenc Pulszky wrote, "The Germans live all together across the Miami Canal, which is, therefore, here jocosely called the 'Rhine.'" In 1875 writer Daniel J. Kenny referred to the area exclusively as "Over the Rhine." He noted, "Germans and Americans alike love to call the district 'Over the Rhine.'" The canal no longer exists, but was located at what is now Central Parkway.

The revolutions of 1848 in the German states brought thousands of German refugees to the United States. In Cincinnati they settled on the outskirts of the city, north of Miami and Erie Canal where there were an abundance of cheap rental units. Until the city annexed the land in 1849 the city's northern border was inside this immigrant area. The border road was called Liberty Street because it separated the city from the outlying land, called "Northern Liberties," which was not subject to municipal law. Thus along with immigrants it attracted a concentration of bootleggers, saloons, gambling houses, dance halls, brothels, and others who were not tolerated in the city of Cincinnati.

In 1850 approximately 60 percent of Over-the-Rhine's population consisted of immigrants from German states, including Prussia, Bavaria, and Saxony. The neighborhood soon took on a "German" character influenced by its majority of residents. The new immigrants brought a variety of customs, habits, attitudes, and dialects of the German language. Their range of religions, occupations, and classes characterized the Over-the-Rhine German community for the rest of the century. The community was served by several German newspapers, including the Volksfreund, Volksblatt, and the Freie Presse.

German entrepreneurs gradually built up a profitable brewing industry, which became identified with Over-the-Rhine and the city. The brewing industry was concentrated along McMicken Avenue and the Miami and Erie canal with the Jackson Brewery, J. G. John & Sons Brewery, Christian Moerlein Brewing Company, and John Kauffman Brewing Company in this area, and John Hauck and Windisch-Mulhauser Brewing Companies across the canal in the West End. By 1880 Cincinnati was recognized as the "Beer Capital of the World," with Over-the-Rhine its center of brewing.


Wielert's, one of Over-the-Rhine's most popular beer gardens, in 1875.During the nineteenth century, most Cincinnatians regarded Over-the-Rhine as the city's premier entertainment district. The author of Illustrated Cincinnati (1875) noted, "London has its Greenwich, Paris its Bois [de Boulogne], Vienna its Prater, Brussels its Arcade and Cincinnati its 'Over the Rhine.'" Over-the-Rhine was recommended for the visitor "bent on pleasure and a holiday." The description continued:

"[T]here is nothing like it in Europe—no transition so sudden, so pleasant, and so easily effected. ... There is nothing comparable to the completeness of the change brought about by stepping across the canal. The visitor leaves behind him at almost a single step the rigidity of the American, the everlasting hurry and worry of the insatiate race for wealth, the inappeasable thirst of Dives, and enters at once into the borders of people more readily happy, more readily contented, more easily pleased, far more closely wedded to music and the dance, to the song, and life in the bright, open air."

Before Cincinnati's incline system was built in the 1870s, which allowed development of residential areas on the hills, the city's population density was 32,000 people per square mile. By contrast, in 2000 Cincinnati's population density was 3,879.8 people per square mile. Horsecars were the chief transportation, but could not be used on the steep hills. Cincinnati's new incline system opened the surrounding hills for settlement, but only for those who could afford the property and demand for new housing was high.

Throughout the nineteenth century, residents of the city suffered epidemics of cholera, small pox, and typhoid fever. These were often spread by travelers on the many steamboats on the river, and through the water supply because of poor sanitation. The epidemics killed thousands in Cincinnati alone, and created panic in the population. Before medicine understood how such diseases were spread, many people believed that vapor from the canal caused malaria. (The association of disease with the canal was used in later arguments for converting it for use as a subway and parkway.) In addition to overcrowding and disease, those who lived in the river basin suffered from flooding, open sewers, and polluting industrial smoke. Those who could afford to relocate to the new suburbs in the surrounding hills did so.


Christian Moerlein Brewery around the turn of the 20th century.The neighborhood, and upper Vine Street in particular, consisted of numerous saloons, restaurants, shooting galleries, arcades, gambling dens, dance halls, burlesque halls, and theaters. Starting in the 1840s, the number of saloons in the area grew steadily. The number of saloons on the main streets in 1890 ranged from 34 on Court Street up to 136 on Vine Street. Nearly 20 years after its favorable review, the 1893 edition of Illustrated Cincinnati noted, "All or nearly all the leading characteristics [of Over-the-Rhine] which won for it the appellation have passed away. ... The only thing this section of the city is now noted for besides noisy concert and drinking halls and cheap theaters is the great breweries, for which Cincinnati has become so renowned."

At the turn of the 20th century, the neighborhood population reached a peak of 45,000 residents, with the proportion of German-Americans estimated at 75%. By 1915 the more prosperous people left the dense city for the suburbs. They were not replaced in as great numbers because new immigrants were attracted to fast-growing industrial cities in the Great Lakes region. Over-the-Rhine became one of several old and declining neighborhoods that formed a ring of slums around the central business district. Many people thought Over-the-Rhine would eventually disappear, swallowed up by the city's growing business district.

Economic Decline

The canal, facing east toward the Elm Street bridge, before it was drained in 1920.Many German-Americans felt a sense of pride for their homeland; they celebrated early victories by Germany during World War I. Cincinnati's German language newspapers, the Volksblatt and the Freie Presse were especially vocal. As the likelihood of the United States entering the war increased, the pro-German rhetoric of Cincinnati's German-American population angered some Americans, especially "nativists" who distrusted whether the ethnic Germans were loyal to the United States. After the US entered the war, anti-German sentiment increased across the country.

In 1917, the year the United States declared war on Germany, half of the city's residents could speak German, and many could speak only German. The community had organized German schools and frequently held religious services in German at many churches. In 1918, the government required German men who had not become naturalized citizens to register as alien enemies. The New York Times reported, "When one spoke of going 'over the Rhine,' as the canal was called, he meant that he was disappearing into a realm where all English was left behind." The city passed an ordinance to change all German street names in the city. In Over-the-Rhine, Bremen Street was changed to Republic and Hanover became Yukon Street. As happened in some other areas of the country with numerous ethnic Germans, the state closed German-language schools, dismissed teachers of German, and banned German-language classes from all public schools. The Public Library of Cincinnati and Hamilton County withdrew all German books from its shelves. Many German Americans anglicized their names out of fear of persecution. Some businesses with German names changed them to survive the anti-war sentiment. Cincinnati's German heritage continued to be suppressed until after World War II, a war in which Germany again was opposed by the United States and Great Britain.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Over-the-Rhine


http://www.findlaymarket.org/index.htm 

Sept 8, 2010 9:45 a.m.








































































































































^^ Race Street













































































































^^ Elm Street














































More to come later....


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

It looks very nice! Loved the 2nd pic.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!

West McMicken Avenue. Phillippus Kirche.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

those are charming old buildings specially those with plants on the windows.
just wondering why there's not so many people on the streets taking into account
that Cincinnati is a big city.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

DWest said:


> those are charming old buildings specially those with plants on the windows.
> just wondering why there's not so many people on the streets taking into account
> that Cincinnati is a big city.


The market didn't open till about 10:00 a.m. and I arrived around 9:30 a.m. But by 10:15 you start to see more people.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Cincinnati city, Chad


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is the first time I see photos of the city and it looks great.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks all!!!

Mehr von Über den Rhein/ More from Over the Rhine

Prince of Peace Lutheran Church/ Der Friedensfürst Lutherisch Kirche, 1528 Race Street/Straße



















Race Street










Saint Francis Seraph Church, Vine and Liberty Streets



















St. John German Potestant Church, Elm Street/ 'Deutsche Protestantische St. Johannes-kirche, Elm Straße










Memorial Hall, Elm Street



















Elm Street










Music Hall, Elm Street














































more to come!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Great historic buildings!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mr Bricks said:


> Great historic buildings!


Thanks! Cincy is blessed in that respect!

Downtown as seen from Covington Kentucky.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Covington, Kentucky

Covington is a city in Kenton County, Kentucky, United States. As of the 2000 census, the city population was 43,370; it is the fifth-most-populous city in Kentucky. It is one of two county seats of Kenton County. Covington is located at the confluence of the Ohio and Licking Rivers. Covington is part of the Cincinnati – Northern Kentucky metropolitan area and is separated from Cincinnati by the Ohio River and from Newport by the Licking River. Covington is located within the Upland South region of the United States of America.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Covington,_Kentucky

West 6th Street










Mutter Gottes Kirche, Erbauet von den Deutschen Katholiken in Covington, 1842.













































































































Next stop, OTR and Downtown Ciny


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Downtown Covington, Kentucky

Madison Avenue












































































































































































^^ West Pike Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Had to get my coffee fix at the Starbucks in the old German National Bank building at Fourth and Vine























































Next, OTR


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

love those old buildings!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Must be one of the most well preserved downtowns in the USA.
In some places it looks more Dutch then American.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Over-the-Rhine is indeed a wonderful gem.
Part of that Race Street (with trees on the sidewide) has almost 
the same ambience with a part of Vancouver's Gastown.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks all, I'm happy to hear you enjoy my little tour of my state's third largest city! 

Over-The-Rhine.

Above Vine Street
































































Vine Street

























































































































































































































Back to Downtown......


----------



## solarbatterycharger (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, these are some great images..The pixels and all..I know you had to use a professional camera. Did you use a professional camera.

Also, the streets and the overall theme, looks like new orleans downtown, like the lights, the buildings and businesses so close together. I am sure during the holidays, it is jumping!

I like it!


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

wow...great work 
i love when people call it "cincy"


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

@ Solarbatterycharger, nope, I just used my regular camera that I got from Wal-Mart for $65.


Downtown 











































































































































































































































More to come.....


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Downtown looks great.


----------



## Terpentin07 (Oct 3, 2009)

Cincinnati looks great.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm happy to hear you enjoy the photos!

More Downtown!






























































































































































































































































More to come....


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

I need to visit the city.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ St. Francis Xavier Church, Sycamore Street


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice pics.

Cincinnati has a lot of good architecture. I like the way Over the Rhine is old and dense but looks classically American. It reminds me of parts of upstate New York, like Syracuse and Utica (when it was still intact).


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

liking those old architecture, very nice indeed,


----------



## HipHopCanada (Feb 13, 2009)

One of the cleanest Midwestern cities I've ever seen, the downtown looks like it has lots of charm to offer. Was Cinci a large victim to urban revitalization during the 60's/70's? I see lots of vacant lots in the downtown.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

HipHopCanada said:


> One of the cleanest Midwestern cities I've ever seen, the downtown looks like it has lots of charm to offer. Was Cinci a large victim to urban revitalization during the 60's/70's? I see lots of vacant lots in the downtown.


Yeah, like most American cities, Urban Renewal, Freeways, and Suburban Sprawl have hit Cincy hard over the last 50 yrs. But things are getting better. I can remember when Vine was a mess. The same can be said about North High Street in Columbus and other Ohio cities.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ For some reason, this building reminds me of one I once saw in Montreal (There is a Montreal Street here in Cincy. Before WWI, it was called Bismarck Street).


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful! 
now I know that world renowned Procter & Gamble is based here.
thanks for the city tour mate.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

skylark said:


> beautiful!
> now I know that world renowned Procter & Gamble is based here.
> thanks for the city tour mate.


No problem! Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Covenant First Presbyterian Church, Elm Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

St. Peter in Chains



















^^ City Hall



















^^ Plum Street Temple





































^^^ St. Peter in Chains again


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Nice!

I assume it's the best thread I've ever seen about Cincinnati... I had already heard about it (well, Cincinnati is an important city, lol), but I didn't know much about it... I thought it would be "an-american-city-like-many-others", but, for my surprise, Cincinnati has a great architecture, a lot of beautiful old buildings and so on...

Anyway... Thanks for sharing these (really nice) pics and keep posting them! kay:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Farrapo said:


> Nice!
> 
> I assume it's the best thread I've ever seen about Cincinnati... I had already heard about it (well, Cincinnati is an important city, lol), but I didn't know much about it... I thought it would be "an-american-city-like-many-others", but, for my surprise, Cincinnati has a great architecture, a lot of beautiful old buildings and so on...
> 
> Anyway... Thanks for sharing these (really nice) pics and keep posting them! kay:


Yeah, that's what I love about my state. When people tend to think of Ohio, or the midwest in general, they seem to picture nothing but small, backwater towns and tiny villages. But once they start to really explore the state, they discover medium sized and large cities with amazing architecture and racial diversity. Ohio is blessed in this respect. We have three large cities and lots of smaller ones like Akron, Dayton, and Toledo. and in those cities are represented every religious and ethnic minority you can think of! Even though I have been disappointed in the past, I am still proud to be an Ohioan and I love my state!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, these are another sets of amazing old architecture and modernly designed highrises.
Cincy is one great city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep it up, Chad; those Cincinnati photos are really very nice


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!

Museum Center @ Union Station. August 30th, 2010






















































































































more to come....


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! great photo update, keep on posting chad.
I've noticed that Ohio has the most number of big and medium sized 
old established cities, i.e. Cleveland, Columbus, Cincy, Toledo, Akron, Dayton,
Youngstown,Canton and smaller ones like warren, lima, findlay,lorain-elyria, mansfield,
springfield, middletown, newark and many more.
anyways, thanks chad for your effort.

Check my *Victoria* photos @ *My Travel Photos Update*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. October 2, 2011. Part Eight.*


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

So many elegant buildings there. I am eager to see the Banks development when it is complete. I love the Roebling Bridge.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll be down in Cincy in about a week. I plan on getting many more photos of that area and Mt. Adams!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. October 2, 2011. Part Nine.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. October 2, 2011. Part Ten.*













































































































Site of Casino


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Many absolute gorgeous buildings here, but it is sad to see so many open plots in between them. Are there any plans to fill any of these plots with some developments?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Galro said:


> Many absolute gorgeous buildings here, but it is sad to see so many open plots in between them. Are there any plans to fill any of these plots with some developments?


Like most cities in this state, we have plans and plans, but most of the time it seems they never go anywhere. However, Downtown Cincy is making progress. They've complete rebuilt the Riverfront and they've also rebuilt Washington Park in Over the Rhine. There's also lots of renovations going on along Vine, Main, and Republic (Bremen before WWI) streets. Things are slowly improving!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates from Cincinnati Chad :cheers:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Chadoh25 said:


> Like most cities in this state, we have plans and plans, but most of the time it seems they never go anywhere. However, Downtown Cincy is making progress. They've complete rebuilt the Riverfront and they've also rebuilt Washington Park in Over the Rhine. There's also lots of renovations going on along Vine, Main, and Republic (Bremen before WWI) streets. Things are slowly improving!


Well there is nice to hear that there are some plans to something about it at least. Lets hope most of it comes to fruition sooner rather than later. 
kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cincinnati looks great.

Like all cities, it is in a constant state of flux: decay, regeneration, renovation, demolition and new builds.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. October 2, 2011. Part Eleven.*



























































































Next stop, Over The Rhine


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Chadoh25 said:


>


This is such a awesome building. A love these thin old highrise many US cities have! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. October 2, 2011. Part One.*























































^^ Germania Building!
http://www.irhine.com/index.jsp?page=home_germania081504










^^ Germania














































Old St. Marys


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Galro said:


> This is such a awesome building. A love these thin old highrise many US cities have! :cheers:



Me too! Cincy and Pittsburgh are blessed with many of them!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Cincinnati looks great.
> 
> Like all cities, it is in a constant state of flux: decay, regeneration, renovation, demolition and new builds.


This is very true. I feel this flux is what makes cities especially interesting.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Expat said:


> This is very true. I feel this flux is what makes cities especially interesting.


I can see that. Although I'm not a huge fan of decaying neighborhoods. I often times find them more depressing than anything else. I often try to pictures these places in their better days, before freeways, suburban sprawl and big box stores. Cincy was an amazing place back in the 1940s and 1950s.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. October 2, 2011. Part Two.*


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Chadoh25 said:


> I can see that. Although I'm not a huge fan of decaying neighborhoods. I often times find them more depressing than anything else. I often try to pictures these places in their better days, before freeways, suburban sprawl and big box stores. Cincy was an amazing place back in the 1940s and 1950s.


I often am often so caught up in the potential, I forget to notice the reality. That can actually be a bad thing. My weakness is always wanting to save a house or neighborhood, even at my peril. My partner is much more pragmatic and has prevented us from buying houses in bad neighborhoods because he realizes that 'potential' isn't always there anytime soon.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Expat said:


> I often am often so caught up in the potential, I forget to notice the reality. That can actually be a bad thing. My weakness is always wanting to save a house or neighborhood, even at my peril. My partner is much more pragmatic and has prevented us from buying houses in bad neighborhoods because he realizes that 'potential' isn't always there anytime soon.


I know the feeling. There are some lovely homes south of Livingston Avenue in Columbus that I'd love to own. Sadly the neighborhood is on it's way down instead of up. But a boy can dream though can't he! Honestly though, if I had a partner/Boyfriend/Husband, I'd move to Cincy and buy one of those beautiful homes in OTR. Or maybe Covington. But until Prince Charming comes along, I'm happy in my studio apartment in Downtown Columbus.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cincinnati has a real range and variety of architecture. The Germania building is very classical and interesting??


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Cincinnati has a real range and variety of architecture. The Germania building is very classical and interesting??


Yeah, I'd LOVE to have a condo/apartment in that building!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. October 2, 2011. Part Three.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great updates from Cincinnati Chad :cheers:


Thanks bud!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

The Over-the-Rhine neighborhod is an American treasure. Though, I have never seen it and really hope to one day. Doesn't it have a beautiful outdoor market?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Expat said:


> The Over-the-Rhine neighborhod is an American treasure. Though, I have never seen it and really hope to one day. Doesn't it have a beautiful outdoor market?


Yeah, Findley Market is on Race Street. I went there once. It was very nice!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Chadoh, I know this is the wrong thread to ask, but have you ever done a thread on Lakewood, OH. I am curious about that town.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Expat said:


> Chadoh, I know this is the wrong thread to ask, but have you ever done a thread on Lakewood, OH. I am curious about that town.


Funny you ask, I actually lived in Lakewood when I was in College at Cleveland State. But unfortunately, I didn't get the photography bug till after I moved back home to Columbus. But next time I'm up that way, I'll get some photos. Lakewood is a very nice inner ring suburb. I myself lived on Andrews Avenue between Cliffton and Detroit!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. October 2, 2011. Part Twelve.*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo update Chad.
love those old buildings.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You just don't see buildings in Britain, with those exterior metal staircases; they seem very prevalent in The States. Interesting!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. December 11, 2011. Part One*
































































Like most cities in this state, OTR has seen a great deal of decline. However, that is slowly changing. Many of the empty building you will see are going to be renovated by the 3CDC.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. December 11, 2011. Part Two*









































































Bremen is now Republic. The name was changed during WWI, along with several other streets. For example, German Street became English and so on. German books were also burned and it was illegal to hold a public meeting in anything other than English! 










Vine Street


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates from Cincinnati....thank you,:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually very nice photos from Cincinnati


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My experience of Liverpool has shown me how seeing former grandeur fallen into decay can be far more depressing than seeing, simple, low-income neighbourhoods & urban grit.

There is something very sad when grand buildings fall into dis-use - but at the same time there is always great potential for rebirth & regeneration.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

openlyJane said:


> You just don't see buildings in Britain, with those exterior metal staircases; they seem very prevalent in The States. Interesting!


I think it has something to do with the fact that many of these buildings have timber interiors ? I was surprised when I stayed with friend in Kentucky. His apartment house was beautiful but all the internal stairways were timber and the basement had boilers for heating with the timber floors and beams above right through five floors to the roof. This wouldn't be allowed in Australia. The exterior fire escapes give an alternate answer to prohibition. I also visited Cincinnati back in 2007 and thought it a very nice city. Many of these pics show buildings that will one day house beautiful quality restored homes. Hang on to them till then....New construction has none of the charm shown here.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. December 11, 2011. Part Three*


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool pics and great updates. Thanks


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Seems like a nice city, the small old houses add some atmosphere!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great shots of some nice old buildings!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!! TB, BTW, I'll be in your neck of the woods this Jan!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Cincinnati


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Christos!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. December 11, 2011. Part Four*




























Findley Market!!!!
















































































































































































































Next stop, Dayton Street and the Westend!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I just covered this whole picture-thread and am most impressed. Most of the architecture is very characterful and significant, as is the OTR area. I would like to visit Cincinnati and the mid-west one day soon. 

I wonder if they've ever considered re-instating the original German names, as has happened elsewhere? German migration to America has been huge (probably the biggest group), and as was stated in the opening blurb, many Germans had to anglicize their names because of the war, so contrary to what many people believe, all anglo surnames are not really reflective of the true ancestry of many Americans today, far from it from what I've read. 

Great coverage Chadoh. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The colourful painting of buildings is very germanic/eastern european.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Great thread and I must say that Cincinnati is a real eye opener. I had no idea that it would look like this!

I've really got to explore more of the United States.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

skymantle said:


> I just covered this whole picture-thread and am most impressed. Most of the architecture is very characterful and significant, as is the OTR area. I would like to visit Cincinnati and the mid-west one day soon.
> 
> I wonder if they've ever considered re-instating the original German names, as has happened elsewhere? German migration to America has been huge (probably the biggest group), and as was stated in the opening blurb, many Germans had to anglicize their names because of the war, so contrary to what many people believe, all anglo surnames are not really reflective of the true ancestry of many Americans today, far from it from what I've read.
> 
> Great coverage Chadoh. :cheers:


Thanks, I'm happy to hear you've enjoyed my little tour. And yes, in both Columbus and Cincy we have attempted to get the street names changed back. Unfortunatelt we haven't had much luck. I belong to the Germania here in Columbus and the excuse we get from City Hall is always that to revert back to the German names would be to expensive and not really high on the city's priority list. My guess is Cincy is pretty much the same. IWe've even gone as far as to suggest using both names. I'd love to see both Whittier and Schiller on the street sugns when I go down to German Village here in Columbus!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> The colourful painting of buildings is very germanic/eastern european.


Yeah, they are lovely. We also still do Mass every Sunday at 11:00 AM at Old St. Marys in OTR. I've gone twice and had a very nice time. We also have a beer hall in the basement of the church, which of course we utilize after mass! lol


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mindtrapper0 said:


> Great thread and I must say that Cincinnati is a real eye opener. I had no idea that it would look like this!
> 
> I've really got to explore more of the United States.


Thanks!!! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Westend. December 11, 2011. Part One*

The Dayton Street Historic District was the was once known as "Millionaire’s Row" in Cincinnati, Ohio and is known for its 19th-century Italianate houses. It is located in Cincinnati's historic Old West End neighborhood. It is bounded by Bank Street, Poplar Street, Linn Street, and Winchell Avenue. The District was listed on January 25, 1973.

The Dayton Street Historic District area is a homogenous, series of blocks, containing a group of representative 19th century detached town houses. The area was once the 19th-century residential area for wealthy beer brewers and pork packers of Cincinnati. The majority of the buildings were erected between 1850 and 1890, and they are generally masonry, two- or three-story Italianate-style homes. Low decorative wrought iron fences and stone posts add to the area's strong sense of time and place.

The Hauck House Museum is located at 812 Dayton Street and the Mayor George Hatch House is located at 830 Dayton Street.























































Sadly, it's not good in the hood. I often try to picture how beautiful the surrounding streets once were.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Westend. December 11, 2011. Part Two*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

love those old but nicely designed residentials.
have a happy holiday!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks bud!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

I like this city for its nice and neat old buildings
and the clean environment/streets.


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

what an interesting old city. Didn't expect it to look like this. Great pics


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'm happy to hear you enjoyed my little tour. Despite the sterotypes, Cincy isn't the sprawling ghetto the media, both local and national, seem to suggest it is. There are many lovely, charming neighborhoods in the core! If I had to leave Columbus, I'd go to Cincy. :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine, Cincinnati, Ohio. July 22, 2012. Part Two*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine, Cincinnati, Ohio. July 22, 2012. Part Three*



































































































































































Next stop, Eden Park.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, amazing new shots from Cincinnati


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks bud!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Adams, Cincinnati, Ohio. July 22, 2012. Part One*

*EDEN PARK*





































VV There are plans to turn it into a Micro-brewery!



























































































VV Looking arcoss the Ohio River to Kentucky


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Adams, Cincinnati, Ohio. July 22, 2012. Part Two*






































































































































































































































































Next, Hyde Park!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from Cincinnati....kay:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Hyde Park. Cincinnati, Ohio. July 22, 2012. Part One*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Firstly, great pics Chadoh! I enjoyed looking at your latest additions to this fine thread. You should not have to be fighting off nitpicking trolls, however....* so let me emphasize to everyone that the Photography section is NOT Skybar, so leave the troublemaking out of here, and enjoy the hard work of these photographers*. 
Thank you!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Hyde Park. Cincinnati, Ohio. July 22, 2012. Part Two*


















































































vv Withrow High School


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Chadoh25 said:


> *Over the Rhine, Cincinnati, Ohio. July 22, 2012. Part Two*


over the RHINE? can´t see a river on the pics...you have one too? or is it just a streets name?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Xorcist said:


> over the RHINE? can´t see a river on the pics...you have one too? or is it just a streets name?


Central Parkway is the dividing line between the CBD and OTR. Where the Parkway is today was the site of the Ohio and Erie Canal. Because OTE was almost all German, people began to compare crossing the canal to crossing the Rhine. Cincy it'self was once about 60% German. We (German-Americans) are still the largest ethnic group in Ohio and in the Greater Cincinnati area.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Cincy always looks good to me. I look at this thread often. Some day I will see it in person, hopefully. So I read about the statue Capitoline Wolf, which was shown. I did not know about the history of the name of Cincinnati and its ties to Rome. Now I do..:wave:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah, I like Cincy. There are many pretty neighbors and the view are great!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Taller said:


> Firstly, great pics Chadoh! I enjoyed looking at your latest additions to this fine thread. You should not have to be fighting off nitpicking trolls, however....* so let me emphasize to everyone that the Photography section is NOT Skybar, so leave the troublemaking out of here, and enjoy the hard work of these photographers*.
> Thank you!


Well said TB :applause: 

I agree Chadoh, fantastic work mate :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Much Thanks Sydney!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati, Chad :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Chadoh25 said:


> Much Thanks Sydney!!!


You're welcome :colgate:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice..I love the old architecture and the greenery.


----------



## jexx94 (Jun 16, 2010)

wooow..!! you have a BEAUTIFUL city...............since i watched this city in the tv i fell in love... wonderful old buildings, streets and markets..!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Devou Park. Covington, KY. December 16, 2012.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice updates fron Cincinnati


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos..


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Main Straße. Covington, KY. December 16, 2012. Part One*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Main Straße. Covington, KY. December 16, 2012. Part Two*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm loving those american-style balcony/verandah houses.

Merry Christmas to you in Ohio. :cheers1:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely city indeed.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Great photo's!!! looks like a nice city MERRY CHRISTMAS to all


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Main Straße. Covington, KY. December 16, 2012. Part Three*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Main Straße. Covington, KY. December 16, 2012. Part Four*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Main Straße. Covington, KY. December 16, 2012. Part Five*














































*Mutters Gottes Kirche.*


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

cool photos.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks bud!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Main Straße. Covington, KY. December 16, 2012. Part Six*














































Back to the church














































Covington Cathedral on Madison


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely Covington and that neo gothic cathedral is a gem.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Yeah, it's one of the most beautiful cathedrals in Greater Cincinnati!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Walnut Hills. Jan 19th, 2013. *

The photos above are from Woodburn Avenue, which is the border between Walnut Hills to the west and East Walnut Hills to the wast. I like to compare the two neighborhoods to a pair of sisters. Walnut Hills is the less attractive, but still pretty in her own right sister of East Walnut Hills. 

Burdett Avenue


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Chad, I forgot... This picture below is really stunning and splendid... Simply love it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The church is St. Francis de Sales at Madison Rd and Woodburn Avenue. Woodburn is the border of of the two neighborhoods. I'm not sure how many there are within the city limits. In downtown there are aleat 6 in Downtown. The Most famous of which is the Roebling Bridge.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates from hilly Cincinnati - a city with character.


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Cincinnati is stunning ! Great photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful and very nice, Chad :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Walnut Hills looks like, to me, an older residential community filled with houses built a long time ago. Definitely not like the suburbia I see here in California nowadays, and I especially like the houses with thin, tall towers reminiscent of the castle towers I see in both real life pics and in movies. It's a place worth checking out for a home, but I think the climate may not necessarily be the best for me.

Splendid shots yet again! :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks all!!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*East Walnut Hills. Jan 19th, 2013. Part Three*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What a great little neighbourhood! Thanks for the tour, Chadoh!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks bud! Hope all is well back home in Canada!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*East Walnut Hills. Jan 19th, 2013. Part Four*

_Madison Road_


















































































_Cleinview Aveue_



















Back to Madison


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Now that you've focused a bit more on the church, I find it marvelous looking that it makes me want to go walk to there and attend Mass or pray. It looks really wonderful on the outside: it reminds me of smaller churches in Europe that have such intricate designs... And I love the stained glass windows that depict various Christian scenes. All I can say is, the church fits very well with the neighborhood it's in: East Walnut Hills sure is a likely place for me to visit, if not live in. Brilliant shots again! :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Walnut Hills. Jan 19th, 2013. *






















































































































Below, Looking up up Fairfield Avenue.



















Back to Madison




























vv Cleinview again.










Hackberry Avenue



















vv School




























Back to woodburn



















Next stop, Clifton Heights and the University of Cincinnati.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

beautiful skyline and gorgeous large houses as well.


----------



## jexx94 (Jun 16, 2010)

Wooow......Beauty Photos..!! I really enjoyed this tour.... the church is incredible...!! and the houses are very nice.....:nuts:....THANKS brother..!! 
Greatings from Mexico...!!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love middle class American homes.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Splendid homes! Makes me want to get one over there soon when I have enough money to invest... what's the average price of a home there at East Walnut Hills? I'd say those lovely homes may seem to be cheaper than those right here in the San Francisco Bay Area myself... and those are well-preserved too! :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Clifton Heights. Jan 19th, 2013. *

Downtown and OTR from Bellevue Park














































Walking up Ohio Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Splendid homes! Makes me want to get one over there soon when I have enough money to invest... what's the average price of a home there at East Walnut Hills? I'd say those lovely homes may seem to be cheaper than those right here in the San Francisco Bay Area myself... and those are well-preserved too! :hug:


Of course housing prices can change neighborhood to neighborhood and blook to block. But according to http://www.trulia.com, the average listing price in East Walnut hills is $272,736. Not bad but out of my price range! lol Meanwhile next door in Walnut Hills, the average listing price is $183.616. But you can find nice homes on decent streets for much less. In Linwood, the average listing price is under $65.000. Judging from the map, the lowest prices are in the western half of the city.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Clifton Heights. Jan 19th, 2013. *

_Unversity of Cincinnati and the surrounding area_


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

impressive are those buildings in the old area, they're ones with character and the houses in the residential areas as well.
thanks for this photo tour.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Clifton Heights. Jan 19th, 2013. *













































































































Back down Ohio


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Whoa, Chad! Lots of really wonderful apartment blocks I see in Clifton Heights... and I see mixed use development as well! Superb shots yet again indeed! Question: what is that field shot you've taken in one of your pics that looks like a football practice field? And by the way, I notice that Ohio Avenue is lively as well... makes me truly want to either walk around or live there, that's for sure!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

It seems a lovely place to live there!!!! Thanks very much!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Auburn. Jan 19th, 2013. *

_Inwood Park_














































_Auburn Avenue_


----------



## jexx94 (Jun 16, 2010)

Chadoh25 said:


> *Clifton Heights. Jan 19th, 2013. *
> 
> Back down Ohio


 Woow....Very beautiful..!! I like this old building...:nuts: what kind of architecture is? as always excelent pictures, thanks bro..!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

jexx94 said:


> Woow....Very beautiful..!! I like this old building...:nuts: what kind of architecture is? as always excelent pictures, thanks bro..!!


The style is called Italianate. Cincinnati has the largest collection of Italianate structures in the country. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Italianate_architecture


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Mount Auburn sure looks like one of the more affluent neighborhoods of Cincinnati to me, with all the open spaces, wonderful brick facades, outdoor verandas (on two of the houses), wide windows, wonderful arched entrances... I really can easily say that I picture myself living in that mostly squared house! What is that rock marker on two of your pics by the way? And that house that looks like a castle on the second to your last image really shows the unique nature and charm of the community.

Splendid takes yet again, Chad! Lovely community indeed! :hug:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Mount Auburn sure looks like one of the more affluent neighborhoods of Cincinnati to me, with all the open spaces, wonderful brick facades, outdoor verandas (on two of the houses), wide windows, wonderful arched entrances... I really can easily say that I picture myself living in that mostly squared house! What is that rock marker on two of your pics by the way? And that house that looks like a castle on the second to your last image really shows the unique nature and charm of the community.
> 
> Splendid takes yet again, Chad! Lovely community indeed! :hug:


Mt. Auburn, like many of the neighborhoods on the Hills surrounding Cincy was once a wealthy area, now it's more working class. Here's a link

http://historicmtauburn.org/

The stone structure in the second pic is a memorial to Friedrich Ludwig Jahn at Inwood Park. Here's a link 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friedrich_Ludwig_Jahn

Cincy, being the most German big city in the state has many memorials to many famous Germans and German-Americans.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Clifton. Jan 19th, 2013. *

_Ludlow Street_


----------



## OTRcincy (Jan 17, 2013)

For those of you wondering, demand for residential housing south of Liberty Street in OTR far exceeds supply. Apartments stay on the market for a matter of days, if not hours. 188 of 3CDC's 189 condos have been sold.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spring Gove Cemetery. Spring Grove Village. Cincinnati. Jan 19th, 2013. *

Spring Grove Cemetery and Arboretum (733 acres) is a nonprofit garden cemetery and arboretum located at 4521 Spring Grove Avenue, Cincinnati, Ohio. It is the second largest cemetery in the United States and is recognized as a U.S. National Historic Landmark.

History 

The cemetery dates from 1844, when members of the Cincinnati Horticultural Society formed a cemetery association. They took their inspiration from contemporary rural cemeteries such as Père Lachaise Cemetery in Paris, and Mount Auburn Cemetery in Cambridge, Massachusetts. On December 1, 1844 Salmon P. Chase and others prepared the Articles of Incorporation. The cemetery was formally chartered on January 21, 1845, and the first burial took place on September 1, 1845. In 1855 Adolph Strauch, a renowned landscape architect, was hired to renovate the grounds. His sense and layout of the "garden cemetery", made of lakes, trees and shrubs, is what visitors today still see. In 1987, the association officially changed its name to "Spring Grove Cemetery and Arboretum" to better represent its remarkable collection of both native and exotic trees, as well as its State and National Champion Trees.

On March 29, 2007, the cemetery was designated a National Historic Landmark.

Notable burials

-Salmon P. Chase, Chief Justice of the United States

-Henry Stanberry, Attorney General of the United States

-Alphonso Taft, politician, father of William Howard Taft

-Louise Taft, second wife of Alphonso Taft, and mother of President of the United States William Howard Taft

-Charles Phelps Taft II, Mayor of Cincinnati and son of President William Howard Taft

-John McLean, Associate Justice of the United States

-Stanley Matthews, Associate Justice of the United States

-William Procter and James Gamble, founders of Procter and Gamble

-Bernard Kroger, founder of Kroger supermarkets

-Joseph Hooker, Civil War general and commander of the Army of the Potomac at the Battle of Chancellorsville

-George Hunt Pendleton, Congressman and a Senator from Ohio

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_Grove_Cemetery


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spring Gove Cemetery. Spring Grove Village. Cincinnati. Jan 19th, 2013.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spring Gove Cemetery. Spring Grove Village. Cincinnati. Jan 19th, 2013.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spring Gove Cemetery. Spring Grove Village. Cincinnati. Jan 19th, 2013.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spring Gove Cemetery. Spring Grove Village. Cincinnati. Jan 19th, 2013.*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool photos. I'm fully impressed with the cemetery - the mausolea, statues and gravemarks are really wow.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks bud!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Walnut Hills. Feb 12, 2012.*

The area around McMillian and Gilbert, a.k.a. Da hood!





































vv I thought i had read somwhere that this is one of the oldest remain Fire Station in the city. But I could be wrong.










vv I found this rather odd


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The cemetery is amazing! I didn't expect that. It looks like a sculpture garden.
Great job on your threads Chad :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I particularly liked that set - very atmospheric!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

Da Hood looks like it has seen its better days but is there any city plan to revive/revitalize the area?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

McMillan & Gilbert... Hmmm... How come you call that The Hood? Is that an area of the city where the poorer people live? Is that a place where people tend to avoid going for some reason? I thought of Walnut Hills, as described in your earlier photos, as a relatively safe and wonderful neighborhood with all those charming houses and apartments, but that particular corner in the same district you call as The Hood? I wonder if that is a high-crime area… plus, how close would that be to the Ohio River and the Airport?


----------



## Surname47 (Feb 24, 2013)

Great pictures showing it real.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

alexander2000 said:


> Da Hood looks like it has seen its better days but is there any city plan to revive/revitalize the area?


I think their are. The Fire station and the home next door were both stablized. So I'm guess yes, but not sure when that will happen.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> McMillan & Gilbert... Hmmm... How come you call that The Hood? Is that an area of the city where the poorer people live? Is that a place where people tend to avoid going for some reason? I thought of Walnut Hills, as described in your earlier photos, as a relatively safe and wonderful neighborhood with all those charming houses and apartments, but that particular corner in the same district you call as The Hood? I wonder if that is a high-crime area… plus, how close would that be to the Ohio River and the Airport?


Walnut Hills is a large area and so it depends on where you are. The area closes to East Wallnut Hills is ok. But the closer you get to I-71, the worse it gets on McMillian and W.H. Taft. I would say during the day, you're okay. But I would not be walking up McMillian or Gilbert at night. I'm not sure what the crime rate like.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Avondale. Feb 12, 2012.*

Just a few random ones on my way to Auburn Hills.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ Lovely buildings...and photos :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Auburn. Feb 12, 2012.*

Glencoe-Auburn Hotel and Glencoe-Auburn Place Row Houses is a registered historic district in Cincinnati, Ohio, listed in the National Register of Historic Places on December 10, 2003. It contains 54 contributing buildings. The complex was originally constructed between 1884 and 1891, by a Jethro Mitchell.

History

The exact date of construction of the Glencoe Complex is disputed amongst sources. Hamilton County tax records list the buildings as being constructed between 1870 and 1875, although the application for historic status lists the years 1884 to 1891 as the dates of construction. 1891 is also the first year the buildings are shown on a Sanborn Fire Insurance Map.

The architect of the building is unknown, however the builders/developers are often listed as being either Truman B. Handy or Jethro Mitchell. Both were prominent figures of the time, and Mitchell was Handy’s son in law (having married his daughter despite being 42 years older). Jethro Mitchell can be inferred as the official builder, for Handy died in a carriage accident in 1884. Handy and Mitchell both spent time working with famous Cincinnati, Ohio architect James W. McLaughlin, so it is possible that he may have had a hand in the design of the complex.

Despite the outward appearance of the facade, the buildings are divided up into single story apartments rather than walkup row houses. It is for this reason, along with early accounts and descriptions of the hotel, that the complex was, and has been intended to be housing for the poor

Rehabilitation

The first rent strike to occur in the city of Cincinnati took place at the Glencoe complex. After this, a proposal was made to rehabilitate the property. The redevelopment plan went through, and saw initial promise. Of the nearly 250 to 500 existing units in 1964 (sources disagree on the actual number, either way there were a large number of small units), renovations led to 99 units of a more comfortable size. The success was great, The Bicentennial Guide to Greater Cincinnati, published in 1988, still described the area as being successful almost 15 years after the renovation, stating that “the Glencoe Place Redevelopment has been honored by local, state, and national urban development organizations.”

In the 1990s, however, the site fell into disrepair and poverty, and once again became known for its drugs and crime rather than its redevelopment success. When area developer Pauline Van der Haer of Dorian Development purchased the property in 2004, the buildings had been vacant and boarded up for two years. Initial plans were to renovate the structures into 68 medium- and high-class condominiums (priced between $200,000 and $300,000), and add a parking garage – almost a necessity for the occupant target market. Since its inception, the project has stalled due to funding problems and disagreements between the developer and city council. The city of Cincinnati has agreed to fund improvements to city-owned land.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glencoe-Auburn_Hotel_and_Glencoe-Auburn_Place_Row_Houses

Ghetto, but interesting never the less.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Mount Auburn definitely looks like a ghetto, with all the graffiti, broken glass, and run-down structures. I'm sad to see that wonderful structure on the second to the last image to be trashed with multi-colored graffiti, making it look like truly abandoned, to say the least. And those rows of apartment blocks definitely show signs that poorer families live there, with fading wall paint and factories close by. It shows that, even in a wonderful city like Cincinnati, there will be areas that seem to be separated from the rest of the city, and Mount Auburn sure is one of them. I wanna ask: how scary is it to go there at night, and how prevalent is criminal activity in that area?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Mount Auburn definitely looks like a ghetto, with all the graffiti, broken glass, and run-down structures. I'm sad to see that wonderful structure on the second to the last image to be trashed with multi-colored graffiti, making it look like truly abandoned, to say the least. And those rows of apartment blocks definitely show signs that poorer families live there, with fading wall paint and factories close by. It shows that, even in a wonderful city like Cincinnati, there will be areas that seem to be separated from the rest of the city, and Mount Auburn sure is one of them. I wanna ask: how scary is it to go there at night, and how prevalent is criminal activity in that area?


I wouldn't go that far. Glencoe Place is one block in a decent size neighborhood. Literally right up the street is Auburn Avenue which is lined with stately, well kept Italianates, as well as the home of former President William H. Taft. Mt. Auburn is just like many urban neighborhoods. There are good areas and bad areas. What you see is pretty typical of most cities in this country. You would find the same thing in Cleveland, Louisville, Indianapolis, Pittsburgh and so on. Every neighborhood and every city has it's rough spots.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Hmmm truly interesting. So what's that place then, if Auburn Avenue and Glencoe Place have decent homes? That looks a bit scary to go to, though. hno:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Hmmm truly interesting. So what's that place then, if Auburn Avenue and Glencoe Place have decent homes? That looks a bit scary to go to, though. hno:


No no, Auburn Avenue has nice homes. Glencoe Place is right off of Auburn Avenue, behind Christ Hospital. Auburn Ave is nice, Glencoe is ghetto. In Ohio, one street or block can make a world of difference. In Columbus, Parsons Avenue acts like a wall. On the west side is German Village, Schmacher Place, and Marion Village. All three are mostly white and pretty expensive. On the eastside of Parsons, it's most poor blacks and some poor white. It's not a good area. When I was in my early 20s, I was a driver for Pizzahut. Someone threatened to shot me east of Parsons because I refused to give them a pizza.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Chadoh25 said:


> No no, Auburn Avenue has nice homes. Glencoe Place is right off of Auburn Avenue, behind Christ Hospital. Auburn Ave is nice, Glencoe is ghetto. In Ohio, one street or block can make a world of difference. In Columbus, Parsons Avenue acts like a wall. On the west side is German Village, Schmacher Place, and Marion Village. All three are mostly white and pretty expensive. On the eastside of Parsons, it's most poor blacks and some poor white. It's not a good area. When I was in my early 20s, I was a driver for Pizzahut. Someone threatened to shot me east of Parsons because I refused to give them a pizza.


That is indeed a very interesting pattern... when you say Parsons Avenue in Columbus or Auburn Avenue in Cincinnati acts as a "wall", I imply that it is a boundary line of sorts where one side seems to be well-off than the other. Here in California, such divide exists, but not necessarily on city streets; freeways usually cut neighborhoods into two or even more. That's sad, though, to see such divisions between the rich and poor, and it's just across from each other on one long avenue.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Cincinnati Chad


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

great images update....these structures are massively and beautifully built.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Auburn. Feb 12, 2012.*




































































































Auburn Avenue










vv Home of President William Howard Taft.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Auburn. Feb 12, 2012.*

Auburn Avenue



Mt. Auburn. Cincinnati, Ohio by chadmichael17, on Flickr


Mt. Auburn by chadmichael17, on Flickr


Mt. Auburn by chadmichael17, on Flickr


Mt. Auburn by chadmichael17, on Flickr

Walker Street


Mt. Auburn. Cincinnati, Ohio by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (183) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (184) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (186) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (189) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (191) by chadmichael17, on Flickr

^^ Over the Rhine and the Westend in the distance


B (195) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (197) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (199) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (200) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (202) by chadmichael17, on Flickr

vv Eleanor Place


B (204) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (206) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


B (208) by chadmichael17, on Flickr

vv Dorsey Street



B (213) by chadmichael17, on Flickr



B (216) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


Sycamore Street


B (219) by chadmichael17, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. Feb 12, 2012.*

Sycamore Street













Orchard Street


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

very nice photos and I'm quite impressed with city's heritage buildings.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. Feb 12, 2012.*

Main Street


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Remind me - do you live in Cincinnati? If so, in which area of the city?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Remind me - do you live in Cincinnati? If so, in which area of the city?


Nope, I live in Downtown Columbus. Cincy is only and hour and a half away so that's why I go there so often. Just a quick drive down I-71.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Interesting photos.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. Feb 12, 2012*

12th Street



















Main Street again


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely village.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. Feb 12, 2012*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Walnut Hills. April 2013*


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Those pics from OTR look truly magnificent, with the old brick structures reminiscent of a well-established downtown area complete with shops, restaurants, and a lot of vehicular activity. The thing, though, that seems to be missing with the OTR are pedestrians: I notice that not a lot of people walk through the district, admiring the community's wonderful buildings that date back decades, and while some of those structures have unique paint exteriors (I especially like the original brick colors, but I also like those that have accents of white and orange in the process to make them look 'modern'), so many of them have great architectural details, especially on the windowsills and the top floors that provide a sense of beauty and order to the community. Question, though: on the brown building on 12th & Main Streets, is that colorful painting facing 12th Street a work of art, or is it a random graffiti painting? It looks intriguing to me, especially that I find it as a historic district of Cincinnati.

As for Walnut Hills, indeed, I see a lot of rich details on many of those stately homes, especially the castle-like design of the second image (with the square "fortress" design), and I notice that those older apartments (aww, gotta like the purple-colored apartment!) blend in wonderfully with the more-modern single-attached homes that line up that residential street. 

Superb work again, Chad! Keep those lovely images coming! :hug:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Cincinnati has great character.

Which famous persons/musicians are from Cincinnati?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely photos and nice of you to update this thread with interesting buildings.
just a quick question: since you travel an hour and a half from Columbus, what are the interesting and exciting things to do (besides the obvious) you do or others can do?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Walnut Hills. April 2013*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Those pics from OTR look truly magnificent, with the old brick structures reminiscent of a well-established downtown area complete with shops, restaurants, and a lot of vehicular activity. The thing, though, that seems to be missing with the OTR are pedestrians: I notice that not a lot of people walk through the district, admiring the community's wonderful buildings that date back decades, and while some of those structures have unique paint exteriors (I especially like the original brick colors, but I also like those that have accents of white and orange in the process to make them look 'modern'), so many of them have great architectural details, especially on the windowsills and the top floors that provide a sense of beauty and order to the community. Question, though: on the brown building on 12th & Main Streets, is that colorful painting facing 12th Street a work of art, or is it a random graffiti painting? It looks intriguing to me, especially that I find it as a historic district of Cincinnati.
> 
> As for Walnut Hills, indeed, I see a lot of rich details on many of those stately homes, especially the castle-like design of the second image (with the square "fortress" design), and I notice that those older apartments (aww, gotta like the purple-colored apartment!) blend in wonderfully with the more-modern single-attached homes that line up that residential street.
> 
> Superb work again, Chad! Keep those lovely images coming! :hug:


It's a mural a local artist painted I believe.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Cincinnati has great character.
> 
> Which famous persons/musicians are from Cincinnati?


Here are a few.....

Rutherford B. Hayes – 19th President of the United States, city solicitor of Cincinnati from 1858 to 1861.

Edward Follansbee Noyes – Governor of Ohio, Ambassador to France

Bob Taft – former Governor of Ohio

William Howard Taft – 27th President, Chief Justice of the Supreme Court

James Gamble – co-founder of Procter & Gamble

Bernard Kroger – founder of the Kroger supermarket chain

Karl Gordon Henize – NASA astronaut

Jerry Springer – former mayor of Cincinnati and current talk show host (born in London, of Austrian parents)

Steven Spielberg – movie director

Marty Balin – founder and original lead singer of Jefferson Airplane


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_Cincinnati


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> lovely photos and nice of you to update this thread with interesting buildings.
> just a quick question: since you travel an hour and a half from Columbus, what are the interesting and exciting things to do (besides the obvious) you do or others can do?


It depends on what you like to do. There is a Classical Music Museum, The Museum Center, The Freedom Center, and I'm sure others I'm forgetting. If you like sports there is professional football and baseball. If you're into German-American History there is plenty of that. If you like nature, there are many amazing parks and trains in the Cincinnati area.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Cincey beckons me.......OTR is SCREAMING at me to come explore..:eek2:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Walnut Hills. April 2013*

Eden Park


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati :cheers:


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gorgeous pics.
I 'm really surprised , Cincinnati is very beautiful .


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks ya'll!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Walnut Hills. April 2013*

Residential streets













^^^ REALLY????? *rolls eyes*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ That is an elegant building in the photo that is fifth from the bottom... wonder if it was a school, or a library?


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photos and beautiful houses specially those old-designed residentials.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> ^^ That is an elegant building in the photo that is fifth from the bottom... wonder if it was a school, or a library?



It's the old Windsor Public School on Saint James Avenue. It was built in 1918. It's been closed for awhile now I think. It's elegance is appropriate given the once grand nature of the neighborhood. Walnut Hills was once THE premiere address in Cincinnati. Lots of wealth there. Lots of Germans as well. I doubt the naming of the school "Windsor" public was a coincidence. Anti-German sentiment was very high then.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It is a very handsome Beaux-Arts style school; shame that it is closed. I hope they find another use for it.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Walnut Hills. April 2013*

Residential streets

















































Next stop, OTR


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. April 2013*

Race Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. April 2013*

Washington Park


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^..Over the Rhine is fine......and will be refine and rediscovered, after all the rehab is complete.:soon:kay::uh:kay::uh:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. April 2013*

Heading over to Vine Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. April 2013*

Vine Street


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a fabulous mural in the first set. Who is she supposed to be/to represent?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> That's a fabulous mural in the first set. Who is she supposed to be/to represent?


I'm guessing music but I'm not really sure. There are actually a few really cool murals in OTR.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos from Cincinnati @Chad


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks Christos!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. April 2013*

Walnut Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. April 2013*

Back to Vine Street


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spring Grove Village. Cincinnati, Ohio. April 2013*

Spring Grove Cemetery


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spring Grove Village. Cincinnati, Ohio. April 2013*

Spring Grove Cemetery


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Spring Grove Village. Cincinnati, Ohio. April 2013*

Spring Grove Cemetery



































The end.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Price Hill. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*

Price Hill is actually three neighborhoods of Cincinnati, Ohio, located north of Sedamsville and Riverside, south of Westwood and South Fairmount, and west of Queensgate. It is one of the oldest outlying settlements of Cincinnati, and includes parts of the zip codes 45205, 45238, and 45204.

Price Hill covers a little over six square miles, with over 31,000 residents. It is commonly subdivided into East Price Hill, West Price Hill, and Lower Price Hill.

East Price Hill covers 3 square miles (7.8 km2), and has 15,340 residents, according to the 2010 census. As of 2010, 35.1% of the households had one person in the home and 64.9% had two people or more. According to the 2010 Census, 52.0% of the residents were white, 38.3% were black and 6.9% were Hispanic. The region contains part of Mt. Echo Park, Wilson Commons and Olden View Park (all with stunning views of downtown and the river) as well as all of Glenway Woods, Glenway Park, Dempsey Playground and Mayfield Park.

West Price Hill covers 2.75 square miles (7.1 km2), and contains 15,320 residents, according to the 2010 census. As of 2010, 34.7% of the households had one person, 65.3% had two people or more living in the home. The 2010 Census lists 71.5% of the residents as white and 22.1% as black and 4.2% as Hispanic. The region includes Rapid Run Park, the Dunham Recreation Complex, Hendy Memorial Playground, Miles Edwards Park and Bruening Park.

Lower Price Hill is in the river valley to the southwest, comprising 0.57 square miles (1.5 km2). It was known as Eighth and State until recently, getting that name from the major intersection at its center. The 2010 Census lists the population as 1217, though it does not clearly demarc the line between Lower Price Hill and Queensgate, the neighboring industrial area that has little to no population. As of 2010, 22.0% of the households had one person, 78.0% had two people or more living in the home. The 2010 Census lists 61.5% of the residents as white and 25.8% as black with the Hispanic population listed at 12.3%. The region includes part of Mount Echo Park, and the Lower Price Hill Historic District.

Before the Symmes Purchase of the 1780s, the area of Price Hill was sparsely populated Indian territory. The remains of Indian burial mounds and lookout posts have been found in the region. Most of Price Hill was once part of Delhi Township.

Cincinnati became heavily populated in the 19th century, due to steamboat traffic and hog packing, and some of the city's wealthier residents settled in the nearly inaccessible hill country to the west. This region was high enough and far enough away to escape the pollution and crowdedness of the inner city. One such resident was General Rees E. Price, who purchased and developed large parts of the hill. The area was then called "Price's Hill", later shortened to "Price Hill".

A funicular called locally the "incline" was built to help make the region more accessible, and by the 1870s there were thousands of residents. Most of the residents were Irish or German, and Catholic. The Eighth Street Viaduct was built by the end of the century, and the more accessible region became a thriving upper-middle-class suburb, with a commercial center along Glenway Avenue. Many of the houses that still stand in the district were built in the early years of the 20th century.

Mount St. Mary's Seminary of the West was first established on a 10-acre (4.0 ha) site at the northwest corner of Grand and Warsaw Avenues. The site was converted to a Catholic school devoted to the care and training of orphaned, dependent, and underprivileged girls. Holy Family Parish was also located on this site. Seton High School was founded as Mount St. Vincent Academy, Cedar Grove in 1854 by the Sisters of Charity of Cincinnati. Union Baptist Cemetery was founded in 1864, it is the oldest Baptist African-American cemetery in Cincinnati.

When Cincinnati was plagued by tuberculosis in the early 20th century, Price Hill housed the Cincinnati Tubercular Hospital, one of the nation's leading centers for treatment and research. The hospital has since been converted into the Arts Center at Dunham, which boasts an Art Deco theater. A Carnegie library was built in Price Hill in 1915. The Covedale Theater was built in 1947.

In the late 20th and early 21st centuries, Section 8 housing was greatly expanded in the area, greatly changing the region's demographics. Crime has risen in the area, as have innovative community crime fighting tactics. Today, the Price Hill Community Center includes a fitness center, gym, youth programs, and senior programs.
Much of the area is being revitalized by a non-profit community development corporation known as Price Hill Will. Since 2004 this organization has helped to renovate houses, clean neighborhoods, and promote commercial and artistic opportunities in the region. One of their flagship programs is Music for Youth in Cincinnati (MYCincinnati), a free youth orchestra inspired by Venezuela's El Sistema.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_Hill,_Cincinnati


Mt. Echo Park.



^^ Industry along the Ohio River


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Columbia Tusculum. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*

Columbia-Tusculum is the oldest neighborhood in Cincinnati, Ohio and is located on the East Side of the city.

Columbia was founded in 1788 on the Little Miami River and predates Losantiville (which became Cincinnati) by a month. The first Protestant church (Baptist) in the Northwest Territory was erected in Columbia. The Cincinnati area's first school opened here in 1790. Many of the early settlers are buried in the former Columbia Baptist Cemetery, founded in 1790. The cemetery is now known as the Pioneer Memorial Cemetery.
The neighborhood is noted for its Victorian era homes decorated in the painted ladies multi-color style. Designated historic structures in the neighborhood include the Bates Building, Kellogg House, LuNeack House, Norwell Residence, Spencer Township Hall, and the Stephen Decker Rowhouse.

It is also home to popular restaurants and attractions such as BrewRiver GastroPub in the East End, a turn of the century home converted farm-to-table restaurant with double-deck patios and Ohio River Views, Allyn's Cafe and The Precinct, an upscale restaurant occupying the restored Police Station No. 6.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbia-Tusculum,_Cincinnati

Mt. Alms Park


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Lookout. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*

Mount Lookout, Ohio is one of the Eastern neighborhoods of Cincinnati, just northwest of Linwood and overlooking the Little Miami River valley. The neighborhood is named for the Mount Lookout Observatory, which moved to the neighborhood in 1873.

Mount Lookout's lively business district is referred to as Mount Lookout Square. Local restaurants and bars fuel a vibrant nightlife, while specialty shops and small business serve daytime needs. Mount Lookout Tavern anchors the east end the Mount Lookout square and attracts college students from the several area universities (including the University of Cincinnati, Xavier University and Northern Kentucky University), as well as twenty and thirty-something working professionals. The City of Cincinnati recognizes Mount Lookout as the location of Ault Park although the nearby neighborhood of Hyde Park claims it belongs to them. Cardinal Pacelli School is located in the neighborhood.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Lookout,_Cincinnati

_The Cincinnati Observatory_

The Cincinnati Observatory was founded by Ormsby McKnight Mitchel, who, as a Professor at Cincinnati College in 1842, generated public enthusiasm for astronomy through a series of public lectures. At that time, there were a few small telescopes in the country, but no organized observatory with a powerful instrument existed anywhere. Mitchel was able to interest a number of people in the possibility of erecting the first such observatory in the US. At the end of one of his lectures, Mitchel presented his plan to the audience of 2000. The plan was to organize the Cincinnati Astronomical Society, who would be shareholders in the observatory. Their shares would go for the purchase of a first-class instrument, and would entitle them to the use of the telescope. In three weeks, 300 subscribers had been obtained, and Mitchel set out to purchase the needed instrument.

http://cincinnatiobservatory.org/history.html


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Lookout. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*

Ault Park.

Ault Park is the fourth-largest park in Cincinnati at 223.949 acres (0.9 km²), owned and operated by the Cincinnati Park Board. It lies in the Mount Lookout neighborhood on the city's east side. The hilltop park has an overlook which commands extensive panoramic views of the Little Miami River valley.

The park is named in honor of Ida May Ault and her husband Levi Addison Ault, who was prominent in the development of Cincinnati parks. In the park's early years, 97 sheep were employed to trim the lawns and shrubs.

The park sports a soccer field, playground, and an impressive flower garden, first designed by George Kessler and later modified by A. D. Taylor. At the center of the park is a large Pavilion, built in 1930 in the Italian Renaissance-style. The Pavilion is used frequently for dances, parties, and weddings.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ault_Park


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks Christos!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Lookout. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*

Ault Park.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Lookout. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*

Ault Park


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Lookout. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*

Ault Park


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

That park looks awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Drainville said:


> That park looks awesome! Thanks a lot!


Thanks!!! Yeah, it is one of my favorite spots in the city! Cincy has one of the best park systems in Ohio I think.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Great work. Very nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Mt. Lookout. Cincinnati, Ohio. Oktober 2013*

Ault Park


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely photos of a lovely city.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> lovely photos of a lovely city.


Thanks Capricorn, I'm happy you liked them! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*

Mostly the park along the Ohio River.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great bridge and some nice old skyscrapers. I don't like the modern ones though...

Good shots!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Great bridge and some nice old skyscrapers. I don't like the modern ones though...
> 
> Good shots!


Thanks ya'll. Yeah, I don't blame you. I'm not a big fan of many of the more modern buildings in most of Ohio's cities!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice public realm - but very few people in it? It is curious how quiet many U.S cities are out of working hours. 

What is the 'catchment area' of Cincinnati? How big?


----------



## GatsbyGatz (Jan 30, 2012)

God... Over the Rhine is gorgeous!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Very nice public realm - but very few people in it? It is curious how quiet many U.S cities are out of working hours.
> 
> What is the 'catchment area' of Cincinnati? How big?


The City of Cincinnati covers about 78 sq miles. Great Cincinnati has a population of 2,138,038 but only 296,943 live in the city. I know it seems odd to most Europeans, but 2/3 of the regions population lives outside of the city and most of the daytime population lives in far flung burbs like Mason in Warren county (Cincinnati is in Hamilton), Ft. Wright (Kentucky), and Blue Ash. This is true of most cities in the US. You would find the same in Cleveland, Columbus, Pittsburgh, Toledo, St. Louis, and so on. Usually the Riverfront has more going on. But it was a Saturday and the weather wasn't exactly prefect. However, the sun did come out later on in the day.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

I love Cincinnati. Nice stuff, thanks for sahring


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Thanks bud!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Downtown. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Great pics! :cheers:

The city looks great. kay:

Chadoh25, when you have to compare the big 3 cities in Ohio (Columbus, Cleveland & Cincinnati), which one was able to shrug off best the economic decline & urban decay associated with the shrinking of the industrial sector in the region?


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

Chadoh25 said:


> The City of Cincinnati covers about 78 sq miles. Great Cincinnati has a population of 2,138,038 but only 296,943 live in the city. I know it seems odd to most Europeans, but 2/3 of the regions population lives outside of the city and most of the daytime population lives in far flung burbs like Mason in Warren county (Cincinnati is in Hamilton), Ft. Wright (Kentucky), and Blue Ash. This is true of most cities in the US. You would find the same in Cleveland, Columbus, Pittsburgh, Toledo, St. Louis, and so on. Usually the Riverfront has more going on. But it was a Saturday and the weather wasn't exactly prefect. However, the sun did come out later on in the day.


I came to this thread because I was lucky enough to have visited Cincinnati back in 2007 during my last visit to the USA...I am not being negative but in light of this post I just have to say I am surprised how many wonderful US cities have little to no pedestrians on the streets ? It seems down town areas are mostly corporate offices with little life outside business hours ? That's OK if your lifestyle makes suburbs and malls your aim but I live in a city of just over 4 million people ( Melbourne,Australia ) and the central city is alive and buzzing most times of the day,night...or weekends. I only post this to jog someone’s conscience that maybe pushing population into the centre or close inner areas of town improves everything...I like what I see here but lots of people around enjoying it would make it even better : ) Happy New Year !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Cincinnati @Chad :cheers:


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I see a street car is being built, fantastic!! That will help add some more charm and accessibility to that up and coming area. Good for Cincy and for me, too use when I come to visit. Too what extent is the new system going to cover, other areas, and when is the proposed opening of the first phase?..kay:..:hmm:..:dunno:..:cheers1:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

midrise said:


> I see a street car is being built, fantastic!! That will help add some more charm and accessibility to that up and coming area. Good for Cincy and for me, too use when I come to visit. Too what extent is the new system going to cover, other areas, and when is the proposed opening of the first phase?..kay:..:hmm:..:dunno:..:cheers1:


From my understanding, it will go from Downtown, through OTR and up to Clifton Heights near UC. But I think for the time being, it's only going through Downtown and OTR up to the Findley Market area. Here is link from the city!

http://www.cincinnati-oh.gov/streetcar/design-route/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Over the Rhine. Cincinnati, Ohio. October 2013*

Washington Park


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

redbaron_012 said:


> I came to this thread because I was lucky enough to have visited Cincinnati back in 2007 during my last visit to the USA...I am not being negative but in light of this post I just have to say I am surprised how many wonderful US cities have little to no pedestrians on the streets ? It seems down town areas are mostly corporate offices with little life outside business hours ? That's OK if your lifestyle makes suburbs and malls your aim but I live in a city of just over 4 million people ( Melbourne,Australia ) and the central city is alive and buzzing most times of the day,night...or weekends. I only post this to jog someone’s conscience that maybe pushing population into the centre or close inner areas of town improves everything...I like what I see here but lots of people around enjoying it would make it even better : ) Happy New Year !


Thanks for checking my thread out. However, I would just suggest surfing the web to find the answer to your question. I feel like we've discussed this topic several times in this thread and I just don't feel like doing it again. Plus I'm sure the resources you find online or in the library would be far more informative than I would be. Thanks for stopping by and Happy New Year to you as well.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Cincinnati @Chad :cheers:


Thabks Christos!!!


----------

